
US can't access NSA phone records in California terror case - randomname2
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_CALIFORNIA_SHOOTING_PHONE_RECORDS?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT
======
rubyfan
No doubt policy makers will use this tragedy as a justification to restart the
debate on mass surveillance programs and encrypted communication. But a lot of
good the mass collection of phone records did to prevent this. The lack of
success of these programs speaks to the impracticality and ineffectiveness of
these program.

